# EOI Timeline



## vdoss13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,
After we have lodged the expression of interest, how long it will take to get a response from DIAC?
And what is the success rate on skill select?


Thanks.

Regards,

Vinusha


----------



## graceabby84 (Feb 2, 2013)

vdoss13 said:


> Hi,
> After we have lodged the expression of interest, how long it will take to get a response from DIAC?
> And what is the success rate on skill select?
> 
> ...


It will take-
seven working days after the date of the letter, if the letter was sent to an address in Australia
or
21 working days after the date of the letter, if the letter was sent to an address outside Australia.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Actually you should get an acknowledgement fairly quickly since EOI's are lodged electronically. As to when you will receive an invitation, that's much harder to predict since it will be depend on your points test score, the number of people with higher points test scores, and the occupational ceiling for your profession (how many of your occupation they are planning to invite).

You can see the occupational ceilings here (link below) - just click on the Occupational Ceilings tab in the middle of the page to see details - this is for the 189 visa. For the 190 state sponsored, if you get a state or territory sponsorship, you should then receive an invitation very shortly as the sponsorship will trigger the invitation.

Occupational ceilings link:

SkillSelect

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ychescale9 (Feb 7, 2013)

I lodged my EOI for 189 late last week and got the invitation this Monday. There are reports on the number of invitations sent out each month on the skill select site. I think for the last few months 1400 invitations (189) had been sent out each round (usually there are 2 rounds per month). Hope that helps.


----------



## winglam (Oct 27, 2013)

ychescale9 said:


> I lodged my EOI for 189 late last week and got the invitation this Monday. There are reports on the number of invitations sent out each month on the skill select site. I think for the last few months 1400 invitations (189) had been sent out each round (usually there are 2 rounds per month). Hope that helps.


Hi, if my score is 65 and my occupation is far from reaching the occupation ceilings, am I likely to receive invitation in few weeks time?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Winglam -

Maybe, but not guarantees. There are often various quotas and limits in place internally in the invitation mechanism that are used to spread the invitations out over a longer period of time (throughout the programme year which runs from July to the following June). These can depend on the backlog of otherwise qualifying applicants that are in the pool at the time of determining invitations.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## winglam (Oct 27, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Winglam -
> 
> Maybe, but not guarantees. There are often various quotas and limits in place internally in the invitation mechanism that are used to spread the invitations out over a longer period of time (throughout the programme year which runs from July to the following June). These can depend on the backlog of otherwise qualifying applicants that are in the pool at the time of determining invitations.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Thanks Mark


----------



## hgan_16 (Sep 9, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Winglam -
> 
> Maybe, but not guarantees. There are often various quotas and limits in place internally in the invitation mechanism that are used to spread the invitations out over a longer period of time (throughout the programme year which runs from July to the following June). These can depend on the backlog of otherwise qualifying applicants that are in the pool at the time of determining invitations.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I would like to get your expert comments on my current situation.

I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug, 2014 under 261311 with 60 points. As per the skill select report of 29th Aug Round, the cut off date for 2613 was 6th Aug, 2014.

I know a guy who applied on 5th Aug with same points as mine and under the same category (261311) and got invited on 29th Aug. But, unfortunately I have not received the invitation yet.

Three rounds have been passed (11th Aug, 29th Aug and 8th Sep) and I haven't received invitation till now.

I verified the EOI many times and all the information in it seems to be correct. The Date of Effect and Submitted Date both are same i.e. 1st Aug, 2014.

As per your post, I understand that there is some internal quota and limits. But, if there would have been some internal quota then the guy who submitted his EOI on 5th Aug with the same code and points as mine shouldn't have received the invite.

Do you have any idea on what's going on?

Any suggestion/advise would be helpful.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Harsh -

Very strange - something must be going on as the Visa Date of Effect is pretty clear re: who should be expecting an invite. Don't know what to say, however if you'd like me to take a quick look at your EOI, you can download it and the points distribution from the SkillSelect website after you login - you can use the link on our website (see signature below) to contact me and I can email you my email address (not allowed to be posted on the forum).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



hgan_16 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I would like to get your expert comments on my current situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## hgan_16 (Sep 9, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Harsh -
> 
> Very strange - something must be going on as the Visa Date of Effect is pretty clear re: who should be expecting an invite. Don't know what to say, however if you'd like me to take a quick look at your EOI, you can download it and the points distribution from the SkillSelect website after you login - you can use the link on our website (see signature below) to contact me and I can email you my email address (not allowed to be posted on the forum).
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Thanks for your response. Can you please drop me a test mail at my ID
harsh DOT gandhi AT gmail DOT com

I can send you the EOI and points breakdown pdfs and you can have a look.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## mhasankamal (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for sharing your expertise here in this forum.

I need your guidance in two things:

1) I've recently got my outcome letter from the assessment body which is positive. The assessment body has assessed my 6.5 years of experience which falls under the category of 5 years in the points table. If i want to claim points for 8 years experience after 1.5 years, then should i need to apply for the re-assessment of my documents to claim points for 8 years experience? or my current assessment outcome based on 6.5 years would be valid for that purpose?

2) Should EOI be submitted before applying for State Sponsorship or after the State Sponsorship?

Your expert opinion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## andrewval77 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Much like Harsh that posted on this thread, I've also submitted my EOI to Skillselect on the 26th August 2014 for occupation ID 2613 and to date I've not yet received an invitation. My point score is 60.

I did see that SkillSelect posted the following message but I'm not exactly sure what it means?

_"As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:


ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers (2613)
Accountants.
_
Could you perhaps give more clarity on this?

Your advise would really be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Andrew


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Andrewval77 -

Thanks for the note - for certain occupations there are very few places available currently, and DIBP has decided to portion these places out over the programme year (July - June) so as not to use up all the available places early in the year. As a result, people with lower scores (60, 65) may end up waiting for some time for an invitation, or may not receive an invitation if sufficient people with higher scores lodge EOI's that use up the available positions.

There is information available on the Occupational Ceilings part of the DIBP website that shows the EOI lodgement date and points score of the latest person to receive an applicant for certain occupations - for more see:

SkillSelect

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



andrewval77 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Much like Harsh that posted on this thread, I've also submitted my EOI to Skillselect on the 26th August 2014 for occupation ID 2613 and to date I've not yet received an invitation. My point score is 60.
> 
> ...


----------



## pvsunil (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I submitted for EOI on 31st October 2014. I am waiting for the response but no reponse even after 3 months now. Could you please let me know the answers for my query.

1) Is the EOI response depending on quota of applications?
2) It is 3 months over now, when would i be getting a response from DIAC on EOI submission.
3) Is there a way i can check the status of this (though email/phone/website.

regards,
Sunil


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sunil -

Assuming you are talking about 189 visa, there are per-occupation quotas involved from DIBP, plus the date of your EOI plays a part. If you are waiting for 190 (from NSW, WA, etc), then it's more difficult as these states have their own separate (and unpublished) quotas and internal points systems that affect selection.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



pvsunil said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I submitted for EOI on 31st October 2014. I am waiting for the response but no reponse even after 3 months now. Could you please let me know the answers for my query.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmjantony (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Mark,

I recently submitted an EOI for "Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)" on 9th July 2016 with 60 Points. So you know how much time does it take to get an invite from the Australian DIBP?

Thanks,
Kind Regards,
Saar.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

jmjantony said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I recently submitted an EOI for "Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)" on 9th July 2016 with 60 Points. So you know how much time does it take to get an invite from the Australian DIBP?
> 
> ...


It will depend on your occupation and the state(s) you've selected since you need to first have your sponsorship accepted by the state before DIBP would issue you an invitation.


----------



## jmjantony (Aug 1, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It will depend on your occupation and the state(s) you've selected since you need to first have your sponsorship accepted by the state before DIBP would issue you an invitation.


Dear Maggie,

I have selected "Any" in the nominating state option when submitting the EOI. does it make any difference?

Thanks,
Saar.


----------

